# Onkyo TX-NR609 vs MARANTZ SR6005



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

I am a new to the world of home theater and was comparing these the AVR's, the Onkyo is more budget friendly but I have heard that Marantz is a much better. My speaker setup follows Center Def Tech ProCenter 1000 Fronts and Surrounds ProMonitor 800  and Klipsch Reference RW-12d 12" Powered Subwoofer. 

Please let me know which option is best for me?!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I do not think the Marantz is much better, but it does offer some Features that the Onkyo lacks that are quite important. The biggest being having Preamp Outputs for adding an Outboard Amplifier. The other is the Marantz offers Audyssey's MultEQ XT whereas the Onkyo only offers Audyssey 2EQ. 2EQ does not work on the Subwoofer Channel whereas XT places a premium on the Subwoofer Channel in terms of Processing Power.

The Onkyo offers Networked Connectivity for easy Firmware Updates, Internet Radio, Streaming of Music from your PC and other DLNA equipped Products. In addition, the 609 offers THX Post Processing. The Amplifier Section in the 609 is pretty comparable to the Marantz. Since the 608, the 600 Series has seen a major upgrade in the Amplifier Stage to meet THX Select Certification.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello Jack, 
Would you say it is worth it to go for the Marantz for the Audessy difference? it seems having the sub involved in the tuning would be essential.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Marantz would be a good choice. AC4L has both A-Stock and B-Stock versions of the 6005 at an excellent price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

Alright Jack here it is, I really want the network feature of the Onkyo, so I searched for a reciever with the Same Audessy as the Marantz it is the Denon AVR-2112CI offers MultEQ XT, please tell em if this is a decent alternative to the Marantz! Thanks again


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Problem with the 2112 is that it does not offer Preamp Outputs. This is a Feature that I personally consider compulsory when looking for an AVR. Only the 3312 on up offer them in the US. I think in Europe, the 2112 does offer Preamp Outputs as it does not offer the CI Features and does not share the CI Moniker.

The Onkyo TX-NR709 really is the cheapest AVR that offers all the Features to make for a true centerpiece AVR that will provide you with the flexibility to make an incredible HT. This is because it offers Preamp Outputs, Networked Functionality, Audyssey MultEQ XT, and even Marvell Qdeo Video Processing which is stellar. On the Weekends, Newegg offers great prices on many AVR's. I have not looked at what the egg sells the 709 sells on the Weekend, but the 809 was available for $699 on the Weekend and quickly sold out.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

AC4L has the 709 for 579!!
and I just saw the 1008 for 749!! 
Now those are some good prices!
I purchased my 5007 from them a little more than a year ago and unit was in perfect condition and have not had any problems, knock on wood!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with the 1008. Especially if using 2 Subwoofers as it appears the x09's that offer Dual Subwoofer Outputs act like an internal Y Splitter as opposed to Individual Calibration as in the 1008. Add in a stronger Amplifier Stage, etc...
Cheers,
JJ


----------

